# NATO Anyone?



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I had no idea where to post this so I put it here. I've never been one for changing straps much. But since I'm not buying several watches a month like I used to I thought I might play around with straps a little. I've never had a NATO strap and I've been thinking about one on my Speedy Pro for a while. Will this be a good combo? Would I like a Rhino strap better, or would it be too thick for my scrawny wrist?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Sargon

I'm terrible for changing straps. I have had various NATOs, Rhino's and (briefly) a Waterbourne, which is similar to a Rhino with a slightly softer looser weave to the webbing and the option of black rings. My wrist is 71/4". And I have a Speedmaster.

For me, the Rhino or Waterbourne do not work well on a smaller wrist. You will end up with a huge lump just on the bony extreme curve as you go above 12 o'clock on the watch, comprising the pair of rings and the buckle- it just looks odd to me and is not comfortable.

However, the webbing itself on the Rhino is top notch and feels nice against the skin. I wish they would design it differently so that the buckle is more underneath the wrist.

Onr thing you can do with the Rhino is to remove one each of the 2 pairs of rings, the extra pair serve no useful purpose that I can see and the strap looks better without them.

The rings are extremely strong! The easiest way to remove them without damaging the webbing is to use 2 screwdriver shafts through the ring and then twist in opposite directions.

Another factor is that a Rhino can overpower a watch and take attention away from it, this is less of a problem with a Waterbourne if you get the black rings.

For a smaller wrist the less bulky webbing and rings are much better and do not overpower the watch. However, the rings are always poor quality and will rust / flake: they are not stainless.

Bear in mind though, these only cost a tenner or so so are painlessly replaced.

To be honest I personally do not think a NATO does justice to a Speedmaster, though I'd be interested to see a pic if you try it. For me the only option to a bracelet for this particular watch would be a nice fat croc / alligator strap. Even a tan one looks nice and gives a new perspective on the watch.

NATOs are well worth having and are very versatile, and not expensive, if you have never worn one they are very comfortable and sometimes it is nice to have webbing against the skin rather than a caseback. And they are strong. I recommend you get a couple to experiment with but I don't know if they would look ok on a Moonwatch.

Rhinos look daft a smaller wrist IMVHO.

Each to their own though!

Simon


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> For a smaller wrist the less bulky webbing and rings are much better and do not overpower the watch. However, the rings are always poor quality and will rust / flake: they are not stainless.


I should have written that this sentence refers to the NATO.









Roy please can we have the edit function back?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon,

Despite being tall I only have a 6.5" wrist. The Rhino's do look a bit OTT when I wear one, but if you go for an ordinary Nato get one where the links are made of st. steel. Many have an aluminium type metal and after a while they dull and even get a sort of very light film on the links which actually rubs off. This is actually oxidation of the metal, or corrosion, so stainless is always what I'll ask for when I get another Nato


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got a Broadarrow on a Rhino and agree that they overpower the watch, but the strap is absolutely superb quality. Not worried too much about the look of mine, because I bought the combo for rough use anyway. Tried a normal nato on the watch, but it went the other way and the strap looked too scrawny for the watch. I may try one of the new flieger straps on it soon.


----------

